# Just wanted to show off my SF collection



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 3, 2006)

I am wanting to get some more A2s and have a 9AN on order. This does not include my dedicated weaponslights. I started off the SF purchases with the 6P on the right - original Laser Products model. It had a lexan lens that melted and SF replaced it. Thanks for letting me show you my start. I am so pleased to have found CPF. I have learned so much and even starting being a contributor b/c it is worth so much to me to have found this place with such great and wonderful people. Have a good holiday season! Alan


----------



## skalomax (Dec 3, 2006)

Very Nice.

Many Tailguards I see


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 3, 2006)

NEKOMANE makes a great Eseries tail guard - I highly recommend his product, and very affordable too!


----------



## alantch (Dec 3, 2006)

I see that you're very much into the wine lights. Good collection!


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 4, 2006)

I must confess, the Winelights are my wife's!! All except one, which is permanently located in the laundry room next to the back door.


----------



## Concept (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice SF roll out.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 4, 2006)

Where are the shorties? Lemme give a shoutout to the shorties!


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Dec 4, 2006)

Man those winelights are really getting me.


----------



## mudhole (Dec 4, 2006)

does anyone know of a dealer with HA3 black E1L's I've been searching for months.


----------

